# Mosquitos in crayfish tank



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 2, 2009)

So I checked on my crayfish today and low and behold, I see 4 mosquitos sitting at the top of the KK!  Apparently there were some larvae in the water and mud I collected.  I don't see anymore larvae right now, but I sure as heck wouldn't be surprised if there are more.  Right now I've been spraying the suckers back into the water with aged tap water and that's been drowning them.  As for more potential larvae, I actually found a small dragonfly nymph while fishing today and dropped that in with the hope that the crayfish will not eat it lol  .  Can any other advice be offered on controlling these pests in the tank?


----------



## spiderfield (Oct 3, 2009)

What about throwing in a couple small fish from where you found the crayfish, or perhaps purchase a guppy or two?  Aside from the dragonfly nymph potentially eating the fish, they should help in the short-term by eating the mosquito larvae.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 4, 2009)

spiderfield said:


> What about throwing in a couple small fish from where you found the crayfish, or perhaps purchase a guppy or two?  Aside from the dragonfly nymph potentially eating the fish, they should help in the short-term by eating the mosquito larvae.


No filter.

I added some dragonfly nymphs and damselfly nymphs in the hopes that they'll eat the buggers if any more exist in there


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 4, 2009)

Mosquito fish(Gambusia). They eat like crazy and are interesting pet fish despite dull in appearance. Females give birth to live young.

pic


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 4, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Mosquito fish(Gambusia). They eat like crazy and are interesting pet fish despite dull in appearance. Females give birth to live young.
> 
> pic


But I said I don't have a filter lol


----------



## bigdog999 (Oct 4, 2009)

guppies or betta will eat the mosquito and won't require a filter or a heater.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Oct 4, 2009)

If your keeping a crayfish in a KK with no filter I sure hope your planing on doing daily partial water changes. Cray's are MESSY! And if kept in conditions with to high of an ammonia/nitrate/nitrite content will quickly develop shell rot and die


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 4, 2009)

Scolopendra55 said:


> If your keeping a crayfish in a KK with no filter I sure hope your planing on doing daily partial water changes. Cray's are MESSY! And if kept in conditions with to high of an ammonia/nitrate/nitrite content will quickly develop shell rot and die


This is a 1.5 inch crayfish in a KK measuring 11.75 inches long, 8 inches high,and 7.6 inches wide.  He gets fed 3 small pellets of crustacean food every other day and eats them all.  I think once a week partial changes are sufficient.

I got two of the tiniest sunfish minnows ever(less than 1.5" i'd say) and am adding them to the tank.  The one fish is going to a friend of mine and if the one I keep does well, I'll try purchasing one of those small filters for a KK.

I also added a dragonfly nymph and damselfly nymph, which may become food if they're not carfeul  .


----------



## spiderfield (Oct 5, 2009)

The beginnings of a mini-ecosystem, as you had mentioned in a previous thread...nice!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 5, 2009)

spiderfield said:


> The beginnings of a mini-ecosystem, as you had mentioned in a previous thread...nice!


Yea man it looks REALLY nice.  I am gonna take pictures later


----------

